# Temperatur i7 6700k & be Quiet dark rock pro 3



## Mutanus (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt und bin mir unsicher bezüglich der Prozessortemperatur meines i7 6700k. Gekühlt wird dieser durch einen be Quiet dark Rock pro 3. Beim torturetest mit Prime95 ( In-place large FFTs ) erreicht er maximal 66 °C ( hab den test 1 Std laufen lassen). 

Infos zum Rest des Rechners : 
Mainboard: Asus ROG Maximus VIII Hero
Gehäuse : Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev. B 
Grafikkarte: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 750 TI OC ( Keine Sorge ist nur eine Übergangslösung) 
Ram: 16GB HyperX Savage Rev. 2.0 DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
Netzteil : Netzteil Be Quiet! BN237 E10-CM-800W Straight Power "Modular" ( Dazu sei gesagt dass ich es mir offen halten möchte SLI bzw Crossfire zu nutzen)
Wärmeleitpaste: GELID SOLUTIONS extreme Waermeleitpaste
1 WD Blue 500GB ( aus altem PC)
1 SSD von Sandisk 256 GB (aus altem PC)) 

Was haltet ihr von den Temperaturen?Außer dem RAM XMP-Profil habe ich noch nichts im BIOS geändert. 

Da ich den Rechner gerne noch auf 4.5 Ghz übertakten möchte, wäre es schön zu wissen ob die Temperaturen stock ok sind. 

Danke für eure Antworten  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Mutanus


----------



## evilgrin68 (4. Juni 2016)

Willkommen

Auch ohne zu Wissen welche Spannungen bei deinem Test anlagen, würde ich mal sagen das du im Moment weit vor der Kernschmelze liegst. Aber eventuell kannst du die Spannungen ja noch nachreichen.


----------



## Mutanus (4. Juni 2016)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die Kernschmelze hatte ich auch noch nicht befürchtet  ich wollte nur wissen ob die Temperatur für die CPU WLP Kühler Kombination zu erwarten ist oder ob ich evtl die WLP falsch verteilt oder den Kühler zu lasch/fest montiert habe. 

Wo kann ich die Spannung denn am Besten im Windows ablesen ? An Bord wären aktuell CoreTemp CPU-Z  und dieses Ai Suite von asus von der MB CD.


----------



## evilgrin68 (4. Juni 2016)

CPU-Z wäre da ein guter Anfang. Und welche Version von Prime95 du verwendet hast wäre auch Interessant.

Wenn du den Thread noch nicht gelesen hast, solltest du es jetzt machen....
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ylake-overclocking-anleitung-6600k-6700k.html 
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Mutanus (4. Juni 2016)

In cpuz schwankt die coretemp zwischen 1,168 und 1,184.  Version von prime95 ist v28.9 build 2 win 64

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## evilgrin68 (4. Juni 2016)

Mutanus schrieb:


> In cpuz schwankt die coretemp zwischen 1,168 und 1,184....



Coretemp?! Du meinst Core Voltage?! Und der Wert den du angegeben hast ist wärend du Prime laufen lässt?


----------



## Mutanus (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Temperatur i7 6700k &amp; be Quiet dark rock pro 3*

Ich meinte corevoltage.  Während Prime lief 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (4. Juni 2016)

backtobullet schrieb:


> vll. mal cpu köpfen und coollaboratory liquid pro flüssigmetall oder wärmeleitpaset benutzen sowie oben auf den heatspreader und danach testen... dürften dann 10-15° grad weniger sein



Jo, das ist bei den Temperaturen ja auch nötig


----------



## Mutanus (5. Juni 2016)

Das will ich mir erstmal nicht antun zumindest solange ich noch Garantie auf den Prozessor habe  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mutanus (5. Juni 2016)

Also kann ich die 4.5 GHz versuchen?   

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (5. Juni 2016)

Du kannst einfach die Spannung auf 1.3 -1.35V stellen und gucken wie hoch es geht 
1.3-1.35V ist so die Spannung die für den 24/7 Gebrauch als sicher gilt.


----------

